# Game 35, Bucks vs Pistons, Bradley Center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (18-16) vs. Detroit Pistons (13-23).
> 
> WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-f28ark0-186416191.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Can the Bucks win 3 in a row?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

narek said:


> Can the Bucks win 3 in a row?


Nope.

Sad game. So it's not just the coach, it's some of the players.


----------

